# champion motorsport RG8 wheel is in



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

well, after an 18 month process, i can honestly say it was all worth it. i got the RG8 wheels today, made for me by champion motorsports to exact E46M3 offsets to accomodate a wide choice of tire fittments. The shock was when i put the rear wheel, 18x10, on the scale. 18.5 lbs - Now, that is unheard of in recent past. only magnesium wheels approached this kind of weight. this is the new generation of race wheel. it is the same build/quality with a different design, that audi is running in WC this year. i will post pics as soon as i can. my car is on the rack getting all my suspension goodies and brakes installed. i am trying a tire choice i have never used, the khumo MX. i will be using 275x35 up front and 295/35 in the rear ( if it fits). Later in the year the new Michelin pilot will be available and likely be the 'new' tire of choice - maybe take over from the SO3.

I will be using these wheels on the racecar i am building from my '01 M3 with likely 265/35 and 285/35 tires from michelin (pilot sport cups) until pirelli slicks show up.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I will LOVE to see pics :str8pimpi


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*pics as soon as i can*

hopefully by the weekend - chuck should have his as well - maybe he can get some pics before he mounts the tires


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*RG 8 in powder coat silver*

not a great shot - the hyperblack pics are too large to load here


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you think this wheel will be a track application only, or is it feasible for the street?

Looks even better than I had pictured before, especially considering the weight.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*both*

this is the strongest wheel that can be built in this fashion - 8 ton forging process takes 3 days! I am going to run them on the street - absolutely! this isn't an SSR which is a cast wheel (i know they call it semi-solid forging - misnomer) the finish on these wheels is the finest you will see - period - the silver is powder coated and the lip is polished/cleared - plus- the picture doesn't do it justice - also- give me an e-mail ar and i'll send files with hyperblack finish - i promise it will stun you!

i am also going to use them on the racecar! i may end up running 10's on all 4 corners but will start with the 9/10 set-up since i want to run 265/35 front and 285/35 reare pilot sport cup's - when i switch to slicks in 265's i will run the 10's on all 4 corners, even if i need a small spacer up front


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*hyperblack pics*

resized - look in the showroom


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: hyperblack pics*



shep01 said:


> *resized - look in the showroom *


I'll post them here in the relevant thread too (for future search capabilities---anyone doing a search for 'RG8' will find them here)


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*so*

what did you think of the HB?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: so*



shep01 said:


> *what did you think of the HB? *


it's a little hard to tell just in the full sunlight pics.

In the pics they look VERY similar to chrome shadow though--is that the case?

Are these gonna run $1000 or more per corner? I don't remember.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*chrome shadow*

yes - it is very much like chrome shadow -

regarding pricing - i turned it all over to evosport - these wheels retail for $1200 +- at most available sources; i think dinan gets even more for theirs (same basic wheel - different spokes) - what always gets me is how so many will pay $1200 plus for fikse and hre which is not even in the same ballpark as these wheels -

i think evosport is trying to keep them under $1k each; they are also building them in 19's -


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: chrome shadow*



shep01 said:


> *yes - it is very much like chrome shadow -
> 
> regarding pricing - i turned it all over to evosport - these wheels retail for $1200 +- at most available sources; i think dinan gets even more for theirs (same basic wheel - different spokes) - what always gets me is how so many will pay $1200 plus for fikse and hre which is not even in the same ballpark as these wheels -
> 
> i think evosport is trying to keep them under $1k each; they are also building them in 19's - *


and are these gonna go away (limited production) after awhile?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*no way*

i insured that they would be around as long as champion motorsports is around ( you know who they are!) these wheels have their own drawings/design rights and i transferred all to evosport - if evosport went away i would get it back - and ultimately champion has the ability to produce it for us regardless - it will not be sold to anyone else though -


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Evosport RG-8*

Evosport will have two cars with these wheels at he upcomming Bimmerfest event. Topaz w/ silver RG-8s. And Jet Black w/ hyperblack RG-8s.

Shep you are so right.. the wheels are so light, perfect fitments, clears Brembos and the like w/ no spacer, and completly gorgeous!! The pictures just don't do them justice.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Evosport RG-8*



ChuckD said:


> *Evosport will have two cars with these wheels at he upcomming Bimmerfest event. Topaz w/ silver RG-8s. And Jet Black w/ hyperblack RG-8s.
> 
> Shep you are so right.. the wheels are so light, perfect fitments, clears Brembos and the like w/ no spacer, and completly gorgeous!! The pictures just don't do them justice.
> 
> :thumbup: *


mmmm..Topaz with RG8s


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Those look fantastic, Ralph. Great project! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Beauties :thumbup: 

Any fitments for e36 M3s?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

thanks Dan; any decision of Scootor yet - my car goes back with him next week after the Homestead races

sorry, no E36 fittments however, if you can get 10 cars together that would commit - i suppose it could be done through Evosport - if they were willing to take it on and if they were willing to take the E46M3 exclusivity away - it is 'their' wheel now


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*i wish i could be at bimmerfest*

btw - great web page scott - i also have a 2001 MCoupe in the family


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: i wish i could be at bimmerfest*



shep01 said:


> *btw - great web page scott - i also have a 2001 MCoupe in the family  *


Thanks (needs some more work though - my first one), and I understand about the e36 M3 and the need for minimum run for production.

2001 M Coupe :thumbup: Our Z forum usually has some good threads.


----------

